# What letters are already assigned to macros



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have trouble, when creating macros in Outlook 2010, in knowing what letters are available to be assigned to the macro. Is there a simple list somewhere that I can see what letters are not assigned.
T


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you referring to using Visual Basic or creating the macro in Word and applying it? The only conflict in Word is if a Macro already exists since it will be replaced by the new one. To check: Word>Tools>Macro>Macros.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry - should have said Excel, not Outlook.
I am referring to creating a macro in Excel 2010 using the "record macro" tool. At the end, you are asked to assign a letter (to be used with CTRL) to run the macro.
There are so many macros already used with letters that I'm never sure what letters are free and can be used.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here

Keyboard shortcuts in Excel 2010 - Excel - Office.com


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, G,

That was very helpful.

ASccording to the list, only E,J,M,Q are available, all of which I've now used up.

Any ideas of what to do next, if I need to create a new macro in Excel and assign a letter?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Although many letters are already assigned to a shortcut, if you use one of those letters, it will override the existing shortcut while Excel is open.

So, for example, if you decide to use the letter B, while Excel is open using Ctrl+B will run your macro rather than applying or removing Bold formatting.

Therefore you can use any letter, as long as you are aware that the existing shortcut will not work.


----------



## keith saby (Aug 29, 2012)

You can also use the shift key to expand the number of letters available. 

When assigning a shortcut key to your macro - press the "Shift" key before pressing the letter you wish to use.

As an example, pressing Shift + Q assigns Ctrl+Shift+Q as your macro shortcut key sequence.


----------

